# New Cover for MES 40



## utah smoker (Jun 21, 2012)

I ordered this cover from Amazon even though the given dimensions did not match my 2011 MES 40 that I purchased last weekend. Well the cover arrived today and I am impressed. It is very heavy and fits like a snug glove. There is no way this cover will blow off, line up the metal cover plate that is attached to the cover and slip it on. Ignore the dimensions given they are not accurate, order the large version for the MES 40. In my opinion it's a great value for $20.00
































Anyhow I thought I would share in case anyone was in the market for a new cover.


----------



## barnesski1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info...I haven't been able to find one to my liking.  I will try to order this tomorrow.  Thanks again!!


----------



## barnesski1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks again Utah Smoker...just ordered it!


----------



## barnesski1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Amazon says they have nine left.


----------



## utah smoker (Jun 22, 2012)

Happy to help, I figured if it didn't fit I could easily send it back. I think you will be impressed, the packaging is pretty funny. It says on the box, *"The First Manly Smoker Cover"* and it has a picture of what looks to be an MES40 right below that. Once you get it let me know what you think. I love Jackson Hole, my sister in law lives in Victor.


----------



## bobbygee (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanx for the info.I had a cheapo black one that needed replacing. Amazon is down to 7 left...


----------



## markk (Jun 23, 2012)

Utah Smoker,

Thanks for the info. I have been trying to find a quality cover for my MES 40 for a while. I just ordered it.

Thanks again.


----------



## jzampier (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you sir.  Just purchased an new opened package for $13 + shipping.


----------



## utah smoker (Jul 5, 2012)

Any feedback from those of you who have received your cover? Curious if you were as impressed with it as I was.


----------



## barnesski1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Utah Smoker said:


> Any feedback from those of you who have received your cover? Curious if you were as impressed with it as I was.


Strange how they don't seem to be affiliated with Masterbuilt, but yet a picture of a MES 40 on the packaging!?  Great fit, I'm thinking somebody forgot to package them together!!  Canvas and seams on mine seem to be good.  Thanks Utah Smoker!


----------



## keithd (Jul 11, 2012)

I just put in an order for one, thanks! They only had two left when I put mine in.

I wonder who the referrer was? I googled it, and came up with someone that had a bunch of links to anime videos on a Youtube video.


----------



## chas19 (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh great went and ordered looks like the last one. Thanks for the heads up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## keithd (Jul 11, 2012)

My order is sitting at "not yet shipped". I just saw that there's one available from Amazon itself - one of ya'll back out?


----------



## chas19 (Jul 11, 2012)

I signed up for the trial of amazon prime to get the free shipping.  Should have mine by Friday.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nate243 (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone that has bought this cover, have the MES40 from Sams? The model Sams is selling (20070211) has the rear handle attached. Wondering if this cover would fit that model


----------



## utah smoker (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes I have the same model from Sam's and it fits like a glove. Highly recommend this cover.


----------



## chiefwej (Aug 22, 2012)

nate243 said:


> Does anyone that has bought this cover, have the MES40 from Sams? The model Sams is selling (20070211) has the rear handle attached. Wondering if this cover would fit that model



Since I keep my MES 40 on one of the chrome carts from Sam's, I just removed that back handle and the cover is much easier to get on and off.  But even with the handle it stil fits well, just a little tighter going on.

[=http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73761/cart-modification-for-mes-nice][/]


----------



## red dog (Aug 22, 2012)

That looks dandy! Way sturdier looking then the Masterbuilt cover which I am pretty disapointed in. Is it waterproof?


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the post I am going to look into thus cover. The masterbuilt one is not very durable or water resistant.

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## chiefwej (Aug 22, 2012)

It's a canvas outside with a waterproof inner liner.


----------



## red dog (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Chief. Something for my Xmas list.


----------



## nate243 (Aug 23, 2012)

chiefwej said:


> Since I keep my MES 40 on one of the chrome carts from Sam's, I just removed that back handle and the cover is much easier to get on and off. But even with the handle it stil fits well, just a little tighter going on.
> [=http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73761/cart-modification-for-mes-nice][/]


Awesome, thanks for the info. Just placed my order for one!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 4, 2012)

Just bought mine "Used Like New" for only $8.23 + shipping. Thanks for link and info. Really need this cover.


----------



## tpalshadow (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a 40" MES 2nd gen and I got this cover. I got the large size off Amazon and imho it is a few inches two small on all dimensions.  It is tight to the point where it is difficult to put on and in fact the rear top corners of the MES punctured the cover in two spots.I also had to remove the handle from the MES to install.

The quality and look is great, it just doesn't fit.


----------



## flgolfer29 (May 30, 2013)

tpalshadow said:


> I have a 40" MES 2nd gen and I got this cover. I got the large size off Amazon and imho it is a few inches two small on all dimensions. It is tight to the point where it is difficult to put on and in fact the rear top corners of the MES punctured the cover in two spots.I also had to remove the handle from the MES to install.
> 
> The quality and look is great, it just doesn't fit.


I realize this is an old thread, however, I wanted to share my opinion of the cover.  Like *tpalshadow *mentioned, the cover I purchased would not fit either.  I was able to get the cover about 2/3 of the way on but no further, it began to tear on one of the corners of the smoker.  It may have fit if the handle was removed from the smoker, but that is not an option for me at this time.

I sent it back for a refund.

joe


----------



## chiefwej (May 30, 2013)

Looks like it fits the first gen perfect, but not the new second gen MES40


----------



## lwthrash (Jun 1, 2013)

I built a cabinet for mine to get it off the ground.



chiefwej said:


> Looks like it fits the first gen perfect, but not the new second gen MES40















image.jpg



__ lwthrash
__ Jun 1, 2013


----------



## smokeone (Jul 25, 2013)

This is a great quality cover but it does not fit the 2nd gen MES 40. You will need to remove the back handle and loader to work it onto the MES and then it is to small to pull to the bottom so it will leave a bunched up area of canvas at the top and still about 6" from covering bottom.


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 28, 2013)

Just ordered one. $25.92.Free shipping.  thanks for the lead.


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 28, 2013)

What makes the 2nd gen larger than the other, and by how much?


----------



## kettleq (Jan 3, 2014)

I got my hickory cover and it fit my mes40 great I just had to take off top bar. $21.83 amazon.


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 3, 2014)

I have the second generation of the mes 40.  The dimension's of the original cover are 16 x 21.  The sec gen need 16 x 25 to go all the way down  and cover the chip loader!! I also took off the top bar!! I will take this to an upholstery shop and see if the can add a panel to the cover to allow it to fit!!


----------



## steve roberts (Sep 7, 2016)

Awesome! The "official" one is paper thin and tears easily. I bought it a few years back and it sucks. Thanks for posting the URL. Just ordered it!


----------

